# Maverick 17 HPX T vs V



## WestBay

I am starting to look seriously at getting a poling skiff. I have fieshed out of a Hell'sBay Guide and absolutely loved it. It was extemely shallow running and stable. I am also considering the 17 HPX as its at a more favorable price. I am curious about the performance differences between the tunnel and the non tunnel. HB states that their Guide model with the tunnel will run in 5 inches of water...I am curious if the HPX tunnel has a similar stat. While draft at rest is more important to poling as well as overall ease of poling how shallow the boat will run is also important to me.


----------



## Bruce J

I have an HPX-T. The poling draft that most claim for the boat is 5.5-6". I've had the boat for 8 years and love it but have never felt compelled to measure the draft. It's very skinny. It will run in water about an inch or so more shallow than the poling draft, so very, very skinny. I've still managed to ground it twice (no grass involved). Both times I just hopped off the boat in ankle deep water and it floated enough to push it a couple feet to get another inch of water under the hull. Pretty sweet.

The generally stated draft of the HPX-V is about 8", and I would guess the running depth is about the same or maybe an inch or two more. That's plenty skinny for about 95% of the population, but I like having the couple extra inches of clearance that the T provides. The V is famous for its great ride in choppier water. I've only been on one once and the water was calm, so I can't comment on that. But, I normally stay in reasonably protected water anyway, and I'm very impressed with how the T can handle any water I've had to face. That includes one 20 mile bashing against the wind and big rollers/chop down in S. Padre.

Haven't fished on an HB Guide, so can't compare those directly.


----------



## Mavman

I also own the HPX 17-T and fish primarily in West Bay. I would echo Bruce's comments about it's ability to run and pole in the extreme shallows. It can beat you up a bit in the chop, but I generally go out of my way to run in the protected areas. If you're going to fish exclusively in the Galveston Bay area, then the 17-V would also be a good choice and would provide more comfortable access to the open bays (E Bay, etc.), but if you plan to fish the lower TX coast a fair bit as well, where shallow flats are more prominent, I would definitely go the 17-T route.

Overall, I love my T and haven't been in anything else that's made me reconsider. I have also fished out of the BT Osprey and HB Professional...nice skiffs, but I still favor the Maverick.


----------



## flatshunter

*mav*

Ditto on the comments by Bruce & Mavman, I too have the T and run all over the Texas Coast. I prefer the mav they have an outstanding forum and service dept. they are very one on one with you. I am attaching a pic fron the texas flyfishers website, this boat is running on sand in the LLM 5" s.


----------



## WestBay

Thats a great picture. I noticed on their website that they seem to have a little taller platform that is positioned a little further back.


----------



## Mavman

Flatshunter,

Is that poling tower a Pro-Line custom mini-tower (Tim Clancy)? It looks great. I'm having one installed next week on mine to replace the stock tower...can't wait! I'm also getting a bow casting platform from Pro Line. There's always something fun to tinker with on the Mavs.


----------



## flatshunter

*mav*



Mavman said:


> Flatshunter,
> 
> Is that poling tower a Pro-Line custom mini-tower (Tim Clancy)? It looks great. I'm having one installed next week on mine to replace the stock tower...can't wait! I'm also getting a bow casting platform from Pro Line. There's always something fun to tinker with on the Mavs.


Im not sure what type that one is but on my new boat I have the factory short tower from Maverick see pic below: I like the shorter tower way better.


----------



## thubird

WestBay

I have a 2006 maverick HPX-V with 75hrs that will be for sale soon. If you are looking at a poling skiff the V has some benefits over the T that you may want to consider. Ride, range, speed, release well are all features the V has to offer. 

The most noteable difference is shallow water hole shot. The T can get up where she floats. The V floats in 8" and needs 14" of water to get up - and in most cases, calf deep water is nearby.

The V travels much better than the T running in the mid 40's with a 120-130 mile range. For a poling skiff the V will truly amaze you on how the boat can handle "big water."

I will be more than happy to go over the details with you if you are interested. Please feel free to call me or e-mail me back.

Thanks,

Will
(512) 917-0157
[email protected]


----------



## Mavman

Flatshunter,

That's a nice set-up, and I agree on the short tower. It was nice to see that Maverick decided to make it an option. Console looks sweet too!


----------



## Rick Kersey

I have an '09 17' HPXV. Not looking to sell, but would be happy to take you for trial run. I'm in La Porte (upper galvez bay). I'm quite sure the V will plane in 5", pole in 8" and hop up in 14" or less.

Excelent ride crossing open bay in 15 Knot winds. Had her out in gusts to 30 in upper bay recently. We got a little wet but ride was tollerable for a 54 yr. old man. (me)

Not sure where you spend most of your time angling or how extremely shallow you need to go ? I can get most anywhere I want on the Mid Texas Coast. 9-Mile, Glady's, Rattlesnake, down south are Happy Hunting Grounds for the 17-V.

Rick K.


----------



## Mavman

Just had Pro Line give my Maverick a makeover this weekend with new mini tower, grab rail and console rod racks (bow platform too). I loved the outcome; Tim Clancy and his team do fantastic work!


----------

